# Cloning ChemDawg



## toquer (Feb 12, 2011)

hello all. i've got both the 91 chem as well as the chem d as mother plants. I've tried to get clones from both of these plants and am not succesful at all. To date of over 200 attempts i've cloned the 91 successfully only twice. Both times were in soil. Now some history...

I've got an ez-cloner 60 site, 15 bubba kush, 15 fire OG, 15 chem d, 15 chem 91.
used DynaGro KLN with their silica as per ez-cloner machine. results 15 bubba clones, 15 fire clones, no chem dawg clones. waited a total of a month...nothing. cuttings were taken with an exacto and immediately put into either (clone-x, olivias, or replicator). Sat there for varying amounts of time anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes. Have tried with ez-cloner with always on cycle as well as with 1 minute on 4 minutes off. Have used voodoo juice and superthrive with tap water as well as with RO water. Tried Humboldt nutrients roots and prozyme, same results as always 30 kush clones, zero chemdawg clones.

I've tried rockwool cubes, 1", self cut 2" - no problems getting fire OG, Bubba, Pre-98 bubba, Flo, Maui, Power Kush, sour D, various mystery plants etc...to shoot out roots but chem dawg won't do it for me.

i've used domes, no domes, jump start foliar application, APS from dutch master, hell i think i've used or tried everything. at this point my next step is to do some air rooting. here are pictures of the 5 chem dawgs that i have, the 2 small ones are clones that i've taken, the other 3 were purchased from cloneville in the valley.

the 2 in 5 gallon pots in the back will be my summer plants, they will be transplanted to 35 gallon net pots for the summer grow. i've got still then 1 chemdawg 91 mother but no chemdawg D mother. i need to get a clone from the chem D to root but would love to know how others get roots from a mostly sativa plant.

the pictures clones are now over 3 weeks old. they stand on their own without a dome under 18 hours of light from dual 20w t12's. everything else roots just fine in the same environment. i'm just totally stumped.
View attachment 1438035View attachment 1438034View attachment 1438038View attachment 1438036

View attachment 1438033


----------



## dan2581 (Feb 12, 2011)

> *everything else roots just fine in the same environment.*


Maybe this is it? Maybe this strain is picky and requires an environmental change. From the sounds if it you obviously know what your doing, it could just be a slight adjustment in getting the clone to root. 

As for what, this is the hard question to answer, I was just trying to get started in a direction.


----------



## toquer (Feb 14, 2011)

hmm, that's a good thought. maybe somebody will chime in with some ideas?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2011)

do u use the scraping meathod, to expose the cambium a little bit. i take cuttings,cut 45 angle, scrape, dip in root tec gel, then put in. if u dont under stand what i mean i can show u right now. i have a few sites left. these pics are my last run. 88 OGs 15 SD and 15 chemdogg


----------



## Fluxcap (Feb 14, 2011)

for my 91
I take cuts and let them soak in luke warm tap water for thirty minutes, then after a final trim its just dip and stick right into the aero cloner. Roots faster than most of my strains.


----------



## toquer (Feb 14, 2011)

mongo frog i've tried with the scraping method off and on with not really a noticable difference one way or the other. On your ez cloner what are you using as nutes? pH? ppm? temp?, wow i sound like a noob. haha. lol.

Fluxcap, same noob question for you too? nutes, pH, temp, ppm...

i'm going to be taking cuts from the 3 ladies this week. i'm also beginning to wonder if i should feed the mothers differently for the week prior? I threw probably 30 unrooted cuttings away today. they were in rockwool and with a slight tug came right on out, the others didn't so i'm hoping they've got some small ones working their way through.

thanks for chiming in...i gotta figure this girl out, hate having such a low success rate on such a beautiful specimen.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2011)

ez clone 120 site, about 21 gallons of water, 760ml of clonex solution. thats it. see roots 5 days transplant in 10-13. i also set a water chiller up to it. works great. with the chemdawgs and sour Ds, i think u have to make sure u have 2 noids below the neopreme it gives more places to root from.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry ph 5.2 with hopes of being 5.8 in couple of hours


----------



## toquer (Feb 14, 2011)

i've got a chiller attached to mine as well. if the other plants didn't clone i wouldn't be stumped like this. i've tried 68, 70, 72, and even 74. Typically i have 2 nodes below as the plant is alternatine nodes. hell at times we've taken longer ones and have had 3 or 4 nodes down in the machine. ur using tap water and not measuring pH and ppm?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2011)

i used a sand filter, fill the machine and add clonex solution then ph the mix in the machine.i keep water temp at 74. the day before i make the cuttings i water the moms with sand filtered water.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 15, 2011)

get some rapid rooters and a seedling germinator with a dome...my chem 4 and ecsd are both ther same way they dont like to root


----------



## toquer (Feb 15, 2011)

i did buy a tray of rapid rooters. Was going to give them a shot again as i used to have a fruity thai what was also very picky when it came to shooting roots and she loved doing it in those brown things.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 15, 2011)

make sure your domes interior is in the upper 70s ...i have to use a heating pad this time of year....it still takes like 4-5 weeks for roots


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 15, 2011)

toquer said:


> i did buy a tray of rapid rooters. Was going to give them a shot again as i used to have a fruity thai what was also very picky when it came to shooting roots and she loved doing it in those brown things.


If you're using Clonex (which I recommend), only use the dome for the first 24 hours or so. Use a heat mat and mist them several times daily for five days after that, gradually tapering off on the misting. Works like a charm for me, I get 100% success with Rapid Rooters using this method. I also add a bit of Greenfuse root stimulator with the initial watering, that seems to help a lot. I see roots in 5-7 days generally, transplant usually around the 8th day.


----------



## Brandawg92 (Jul 3, 2012)

I grow chem. I came up with my own cloning method. Never fails. Dont even need hormone.

You just need a dome. I use happy frog, just stick my cuttings in, wet the soil(only a little around stem) keep in dome, once or twice a day put a cup of hot water in to get it steamy. I live in socal so i dont worry about heat pads


----------



## Brandawg92 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine root in 7-10 days


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jul 4, 2012)

Brandawg92 said:


> Mine root in 7-10 days


same with my Greenhouse chemdog... probably easiset strain to clone for me.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 4, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> same with my Greenhouse chemdog... probably easiset strain to clone for me.


Just because Arjan puts a label on something, doesn't make it so...


----------



## Brandawg92 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey whoever started this thread i need to know which chem is the darker green one cause i have the exact same one and idk if its 91 or D


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jul 4, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Just because Arjan puts a label on something, doesn't make it so...


Umm I don't care who labels what or where the strain from Greenhouse works excellent for me.. cheers to him. No need to hate on anyone forum or professional.


----------



## Brandawg92 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey dude. Your darker colored chem, which one is it?


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2013)

you guys werent lyin about how hard chem is to clone. just got my hands on the d and its takin 2 weeks to see roots. my other strains take 5 days. it kinda sucks but it is what it is i guess


----------



## colonuggs (May 20, 2013)

shit I have had the D take 5 -6 weeks to root in rapid rooters....in the ez usually 3-4 weeks the key is proper temp.... I found out that when my dome is 78*F that the D roots in 3 weeks in RR...winter time the D doesnt like to root


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> shit I have had the D take 5 -6 weeks to root in rapid rooters....in the ez usually 3-4 weeks the key is proper temp.... I found out that when my dome is 78*F that the D roots in 3 weeks in RR...winter time the D doesnt like to root


thats good info colo thanks.


----------



## shaggyballs (May 21, 2013)

try 80 degrees till they sprout roots.
I just rooted some it took longer than the other clones


----------



## billy4479 (May 25, 2013)

sorry if im replying a little to late but did you know that rooting hormones come in deferent strengths sometimes if a clone wont root you need to buy a cloning gel or powder for woody plants because the hormones are at a higher strength in these .. a quick trip you home depot you would be in business..


----------



## wristychronicles (Jul 23, 2013)

Air layer that bitch


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 30, 2013)

air layering will allow u to take huge CLONES.. I do this with plants that don't easily root.. ud be surprised.. u can have amazing GREEN fat plants in 14-21 days.. with a nice root system.. and no problems great idea wristy..


----------

